# Whats normal after spaying?



## JillandDan

Happy new year everyone!

We are on night 2 of Holley's surgery recovery, and it seems to be going well. She developed a small darker red spot a couple inches from her main incision, and it has us a bit freaked out (probably since we can't just call the vet, being a holiday and all). I put this post here hoping it would get a bit more traffic to put our minds at ease.

Can anyone tell us if her spot would be considered a bruise and if its normal 1 day after being spayed?

Holley is doing alright, almost too alright, she got the fire back in her late last night, her tail came from between her legs and began wagging back at 400 mph, and she hasn't stopped making us laugh since. We feel so bad keeping her confined and coned, but we know its for her own good in the end. Thanks all.


----------



## sarahaf

Rosie had various red spots and lumps and bumps at various times during healing (although these were along her incision). Also remember the dog's bellybutton and nipples (could that be what you're seeing?). But it's so hard to say without seeing it--and being a vet, of course. So when in doubt, check with your vet. But don't panic. Can you post a pic though? I could at least tell you whether it looks familiar from what I remember. I think as grotesque as it is I did take a pic of Rosie's incision because we were discussing spay incisions on another thread, but I don't think I ever did post it. I'll see if I can attach it. The lighting wasn't too good, and it was taken w/ my cell phone camera. The bump at the top (left, from the angle in pic) of her incision is her bellybutton, and the two bumps off to the right and left of the incision (above and below from the angle in the pic) are her nipples (easiest way to enlarge the pic is to click on the file name not the image).


----------



## JillandDan

We finally got Holley to sit in the correct position in her crate to get this:


----------



## Shivangi

Our V had these red spots for almost two weeks before they started to disappear. We did go to the vet during her healing process just to be sure. She gave her some antibiotics just to be on the safe side. But from what I gather, this is pretty normal. It was a lot worse for our dog. The spots almost covered her entire belly. But it gets better in a while. 

Be prepared for your V to hate her vet after this! Ours still HATES going back there and its been almost one year!


----------



## sarahaf

yeah, I think the pic I took was farther into Rosie's healing. I'm pretty sure she had a lot of redness, I just can't remember how far from the incision site it was. I do clearly remember worrying about it, though. It's a good sign she's energetic; we had that "problem" w/ Rosie too. Do check w/ vet's office when they open, unless you feel like going to a veterinary ER just to ease your mind--but again, don't panic about the redness.


----------



## JillandDan

After deciding to hold off on going to an emergency place, mainly because Holley was still happy and the place was very vague and expensive over the phone, we opted to relax for a day and will be calling the vet tomorrow. Holley's spot shows signs of growing, but it clearly has become a lot less red in color, and there are almost spots of yellowing, similar to when we get bruises, so thats what we are chalking it up to now. Her incision seems to be healing ok, Holley has been suprisingly good being confined to her crate the passed few days. Tomorrow evening we will be allowing her a little more freedom, but she still hates her comfy cone!


----------



## sarahaf

Sounds like a good plan. The thing is, these surgeries are pretty invasive, and I think the least of it is what you can see on the surface (they have to cut through and suture the layers beneath the skin) so things do look pretty red and scary before they heal. My bet is you'll get reassurance from your vet tomorrow. I have to confess, we supervised Rosie very carefully rather than forcing her to wear the cone because she was beside herself freaked out with both the plastic one and the comfy one. If I had it to do over, we wouldn't have given in on that point. We were with her all the time, but still, it only takes a second for them to have at their wound, so I think we were lucky.


----------



## Cavedog

My dog is male so the surgery was not as invasive. He hated the cone also, so we took it off and watched him close. He paid no attention to his incision.

Consider taking Holley's cone off and seeing how she reacts. If she starts licking her stitches put the plastic collar back on. If she is uninterested in the wound let her keep it off until it's time for bed.


----------



## sarahaf

Yeah, I might not risk it though if she'll put up with it, because I've heard some pretty harrowing stories of pets that quickly opened their incision when the owner was looking the other way.


----------



## labeda14

maggie never touched her stitches after being spayed...the vet didn't even give us a cone. she said that they aren't likely to chew at the stitches on their bellies. she did give us one when maggie had to have stitches on her leg though...and it was a COMPLETE debacle--although really funny because she kept running into things...i guess she was used to being skinny and fitting through all the tight spaces!

hope holley's marks turn out to be nothing--even though she seems just fine, keep an eye on her. maggie had to have christmas eve surgery to remove an obstruction from her intestine...minus the vomiting, you would have never known anything was wrong with her...she was happy and wagging her tail like always.


----------



## JillandDan

Spoke with the vet today and she stated that it was just a bruise. It has faded significantly since the picture. We are so glad to hear this news. I am a big worrier when it comes to her. 
Cavedog,
Holley doesn't like the comfy cone but she tolerates it so we are leaving on for the full time just to be safe. She starts obedience classes next Tuesday so we want her perfect for that. 
labeda14,
Holley does the same thing. She drags it along the hallway on her way out the door for a walk. She slams it against her crate just to make noise. It is funny. She is getting more adjusted to it though each day.
I am so sorry to hear about Maggie. I hope she is feeling better.


----------

